# N400 Middle Name



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

Can I put "--NONE--" instead of "NONE", as I have heard of them taking NONE literally


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Leave blank...


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

BlackBelt said:


> Leave blank...


I thought you had to put in something, and not leave blank, because they think you 'may' have forgotten to answer the question
Either NONE, N/A...


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

N/A not applicable. Double check your naturalization certificate - I ended up with my maiden name as middle name which is now through my complete legal documentation. And verbal it is somewhat of an insider joke in The South:>(

Make sure you document ALL of your entries/exits. USCIS has access to thee records and will compare. 

The exam questions are pretty much non-brainers. Have names/party of your state's governor and your senators'. 

Proof read your application using a ruler to cover all but one line from the bottom up. By now you worked on it so much that you have it partially memorized and may read over something.


----------

